# Allergies to cat litter?



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been around cat litter for 6+ years. Recently I discovered I was allergic to Arm and Hammer cat litter, well pretty sure. So I've stayed away from it. BUT we use donated litter at work. I've been trying to keep the A&H out of there, but it's possible it was dumped in the bins. 

Today as far as I know I've not been around it unless dumped in the bins. But since going to go back to work as the day has go on I am miserable. So either I am becoming allergic to other litters OR there is A&H in those bins.

I have read it's the clay that people are allergic to.

If it was cats I was allergic to my symptoms would be much worse right?

Suggestions? Opinions? Please.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to watch out for the dustier litters, like Fresh Step, as I'm sensitive to dust. Perhaps you've developed an allergy to dust? I think you can have a simple allergy test at your doctor's office, and if you're around litter all the time you might want to do that.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

WhiteKitties said:


> I have to watch out for the dustier litters, like Fresh Step, as I'm sensitive to dust. Perhaps you've developed an allergy to dust? I think you can have a simple allergy test at your doctor's office, and if you're around litter all the time you might want to do that.


My doctor doesn't like giving referrals but I think I have to this is ridiculous!!! I am about to move my own litter boxes far from me!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Cat allergies can vary a lot in severity, but mine have always improved with prolonged exposure, not gotten worse. It might vary between different people, but I'd agree that the litter is probably a more likely culprit than the cats.

I'm allergic to clay litters, they cause both sneezing and coughing/lung irritation for me. Switching to a natural litter like World's Best solved the issue for me.

It could also even be seasonal allergies. I've been having bad allergies this week...it's that time of year.

Allergies are such a pain to narrow down, especially if you have (or could have) several. Often times they can be worse when multiple allergens are at work (ex. it's pollen season _and_ you're working around dust). 

I've also discovered lately that cold air can irritate sinuses and make allergy reaction worse. But living in MN (my relatives live there!) I think you'd probably have discovered whether that's a factor for you long ago.


----------

